# Bit assortment at home depot-worth it?



## RobinLocksley (Mar 28, 2011)

I found this while drooling (uhhh, shopping) on the Home Depot site, and wondered if it is worth the money, and a good start for bits i will need?

i cant post url's yet, so here is what it is:

PROFESSIONAL WOODWORKER 75 Piece Router Bit Set

Model # 7744

Internet # 202512279

$89.00 /EA-Each


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Robin

That's OK for a starter set, go for it .

PROFESSIONAL WOODWORKER 75 Piece Router Bit Set - 7744 at The Home Depot

=========



RobinLocksley said:


> I found this while drooling (uhhh, shopping) on the Home Depot site, and wondered if it is worth the money, and a good start for bits i will need?
> 
> i cant post url's yet, so here is what it is:
> 
> ...


----------



## jcr3 (Mar 12, 2011)

While $89 is almost $100 bucks, it would get your started. I wouldnt be surprised if you NEVER EVER used 1/2 the bits in the set, but you will discover the ones you do need and use--and those you could replace with better quality in the future as needed. It was hard to tell by the photo, but I doubt if any of the bits come with 1/2" shanks, and there are some bits that just plain and simple need 1/2" shanks to work right.
john


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Looks like a pretty decent selection. No idea what the one on the far right of the bottom row is though.


----------



## RobinLocksley (Mar 28, 2011)

Ok, how about this set from Sears, made by Neiko, and it says they are all 1/2"

Sears: Online department store featuring appliances, tools, fitness equipment and more

and i have 100 dollar credit at sears!


----------



## RobinLocksley (Mar 28, 2011)

jcr3 said:


> While $89 is almost $100 bucks, it would get your started. I wouldnt be surprised if you NEVER EVER used 1/2 the bits in the set, but you will discover the ones you do need and use--and those you could replace with better quality in the future as needed. It was hard to tell by the photo, but I doubt if any of the bits come with 1/2" shanks, and there are some bits that just plain and simple need 1/2" shanks to work right.
> john


What makes a bit better quality, and how will i know that i need better? My goal here is to learn on bits that i can afford, hoping they have adequate quality to do decent work, but honestly, i dont know the difference between a good bit, and one not so good. I have read on here that you MUST get carbide, and so i wouldnt consider anything else, but what else should i look for?


----------



## Cochese (Jan 12, 2010)

jschaben said:


> Looks like a pretty decent selection. No idea what the one on the far right of the bottom row is though.


Collet extender?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi RL

I would suggest you stick with the 1/4" shank for your 1st.set you can use them in almost any router unlike the 1/2" shank ones, down the road you will want the bigger bits and that's the time to get the 1/2" shank ones.

" "but what else should i look for?" = the price , the higher the price the better the bit the norm...I can tell you that you can drop a ton of money in bits and you will ...in time..

========





RobinLocksley said:


> What makes a bit better quality, and how will i know that i need better? My goal here is to learn on bits that i can afford, hoping they have adequate quality to do decent work, but honestly, i dont know the difference between a good bit, and one not so good. I have read on here that you MUST get carbide, and so i wouldnt consider anything else, but what else should i look for?


----------



## The Warthog (Nov 29, 2010)

That ½" set is on sale in Canada for $84.79. That's about $90 Greenbacks. Mmmm!


----------



## Cochese (Jan 12, 2010)

bobj3 said:


> Hi RL
> 
> I would suggest you stick with the 1/4" shank for your 1st.set you can use them in almost any router unlike the 1/2" shank ones, down the road you will want the bigger bits and that's the time to get the 1/2" shank ones.
> 
> ...


I agree. I started out with the 1/4" set from Harbor Freight and have been pretty happy about it. I can use most in my laminate trimmer for small jobs.

As I've added more I've gone with 1/2" shank. Got in on some great deals over the past year.


----------



## RobinLocksley (Mar 28, 2011)

my router does 1/2" natively, so which is better, 1/2 or 1/4?


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

I've kinda settled on my own rule of thumb:
Cutting diametet 3/8" or less = 1/4" shank, exceptions being solid carbide bits.
Cutting diameter greater than 3/4" = 1/2" shank
Cutting diameter 3/8" to 3/4" = either or both. Many applications in that range that could use either a trimmer or full size router as weapon of choice.
JMHO


----------

